# Stihl FS-55



## volman (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi guys,
A friend of mine has a stihl fs-55 which wouldn't start. I said I would take a look and see what might be the problem. Right away you could see that gas was not getting pumped through the primer bulb. So I took the carb apart and the bulb looked fine, but the carb diaphram looked gunked and dirty. So I got a carb rebuild get and rebuilt the carb. Put everything back together and now it will start, but only if I have a full tank of gas. This is the only way the bulb will fill up with gas. Once it's running everything is fine and it will start fine warm with less than a full tank. I'm not sure why it won't prime the gas, the line looks ok and I took the full filter off to see if it was clogged. Is it suppose to suck gas throught the carb and fill up the bulb or through the other gas line which is hooked up close to the bulb. This one is a little different from others I have dealt with so I'm not sure what else to try. Perhaps I didn't rebuild the carb correctly.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

My guess is you put the two fuel lines on the carb backwards when you put it back together so that gas is being sucked from the tank via the return line.

Easy way to see if that is to fill the tank so it primes. With the fuel lines full empty the tank. Look in the tank as you press the primer. If fuel is coming out of the filter instead of the return line you have the fuel lines on bacwards.


----------

